# Radeon Pro v1.1.1.0!



## NiCo-pc (21. Dezember 2012)

Radeon Pro 1.1.1.0 ist draußen!

Radeon Pro ist ein "Must-have" Tweak-Programm um die Grafik in vielen Spielen aufzuwerten.

Jeder der eine AMD Grafikkarte ab HD4000 hat sollte sich das Programm mal anschauen.

*12/19/2012 - New build 1.1.1.0*

- New: Added support for 64-bit applications
- New: Improved hardware detection
- New: Improved Windows 8 compatibility
- New: Movie capture feature with real-time Motion JPEG compression (DirectX 9/10/10.1/11) and OpenDML (AVI 2.0) support
- New: FXAA support (DirectX 9/10/10.1/11 and OpenGL)
- New: FXAA can be activated/deactivated during the game (configure the hotkey on RadeonPro's Settings screen)
- New: SMAA support (DirectX 9/10/10.1/11)
- New: SMAA can be activated/deactivated during the game (configure the hotkey on RadeonPro's Settings screen)
-  New: Dynamic Vsync Control (DVC) support. This feature controls how  vertical synchronization is applied at rendering time, automatically  turning it off when frame rate is below monitor's refresh rate to reduce  stuttering and turning it on when framerate is above or equal to  monitor's refresh rate, improving smoothness.
- New: DVC can be activated/deactivated during the game with SHIFT+HOME key
-  New: Dynamic Framerate Control (DFC) support. This feature acts like a  frame rate limiter with smoothness control, just set a frame rate target  and RadeonPro will try to keep it as close as possible while  maintaining frame rendering times close to each other to avoid  stuttering.
- New: DFC can be activated/deactivated during the game with SHIFT+END key
-  New: DFC feature's frame rate target is adjustable in real time, press  SHIFT+INSERT to increase the limit and SHIFT+DELETE to decrease it
-  New: Lock frame rate up to monitor's refresh rate. This feature limits  internal frame rendering times accordingly to refresh rate (i.e. 60 Hz =  16.67 ms) instead of waiting vertical retrace.
- New: On-Screen  Display panel, showing current status of some RadeonPro features on top  of game screen. Press PAGEDOWN key to toggle between full panel/reduced  panel/hidden.
- New: OSD panel can be made visible since game start either globally or at profile level, just configure it on OSD tab
- New: OSD panel versions can be disabled either globally or at profile level, just configure it on OSD tab
-  New: Real time GPU monitoring with On-Screen Display support. GPU  monitoring displays your video cards temperatures, utilization, FAN  speed and VRAM utilization
- New: Current date/time/FPS and actual playing time can be displayed at OSD
*-  New: Ambient Occlusion support (DirectX 9/10/10.1/11). Please bear in  mind that not all games can be forced to use Ambient Occlusion.  RadeonPro currently supports Horizon Based Ambient Occlusion (HBAO) and  Volumetric Ambient Occlusion, different algorithms might be added in  future. A list of supported games can be seen at end of changelog (see  complete listing at Program Settings/Ambient Occlusion), the list will  be updated based on author's tests and also based on feedback from users  that have access to Ambient Occlusion debugging tool (TBD).*
- New: Better keyboard handling (i.e. fixes some games that don't allow OSD control or change of FPS corner)
- New: Improved hook handling with better Steam overlay compatibility
-  New: OverDrive controls allow basic overclocking, manual cooler fan  speed and PowerTune adjustments (available only at profile level)
- New: Added option to display new CrossfireX logo on OSD when a CrossfireX capable system is detected
- New: Added proper support for Direct3D9Ex games (i.e. Blades of Time, Fallout New Vegas, World of Tanks etc.)
- New: Improved OpenGL support and bug fixes
*-  New: Built-in SweetFX integration, allowing global and per game SweetFX  effect shaders configuration. SweetFX can be used on any DirectX  9/10/10.1/11 games running on 32-bit or 64-bit. Configure SweetFX at  RadeonPro settings and remove all 3rd party injector's DLLs from game  directories if you want to use RadeonPro's SweetFX integration. Obs:  SweetFX shaders are disabled on Battle.net games and Planetside 2. Also,  one additional module (PPContainer.dll for 32-bit/PPContainer64.dll for  64-bit) is used when SweetFX shaders are loaded in memory, making  easier to detect when a game is employing custom shaders to modify  games' appearance through RadeonPro*
*- New: Improved compatibility with Uplay and Origin overlay modules*
*-  New: The program now warns the user when RadeonPro process is executing  with elevated privileges on an UAC enabled system. Running RadeonPro  with elevated privileges might break application detection, it's  recommended executing RadeonPro with normal privileges (either non-admin  or admin account, but not with elevated rights - i.e. don't use Run as  Administrator)*
- Fixed: Some games that used to hang at startup when API monitoring was active are now playable (i.e. STALKER Call of Pripyat)
-  Fixed: screenshots now works in DirectX 10/11 with R10G10B10A2/B8G8R8A8  formats used by some games (Dirt 3/Showdown, F3AR). Performance is not  so good as in other games, but it will be optimized soon.
- Changed: German translation update (thanks to Lennart BrÃ¼ggemann)
- Changed: improved OSD rendering performance on DirectX 10/11 games
- Removed: SVG file creation at benchmark finish
- Removed: CrossfireX bar; to monitor GPU utilization, use OSD options instead
- Removed: alternate AMD Radeon logo
-  Removed: skins (all). They will be replaced by new Web skins feature.  Anyone with HTML and Javascript skills will be able to create skins for  RadeonPro.
- Removed: Aggressive API detection (useless with new hook handler)
- Known issues:
-- Vsync is a bit broken in DirectX 9 for 64-bit apps
-- DFC/DVC may not work as expected in OpenGL apps
-- Movie's audio may go out of sync when target framerate is too high compared to sustained framerate
*- Ambient Occlusion support list (DirectX 9 only when API omitted)*
-- 2K Sports NBA 2K11
*-- 2K Sports NBA 2K13*
-- Alan Wake
-- Aliens vs Predator (DX9/DX11)
*-- Assassin's Creed Brotherhood*
-- Batman Arkham Asylum
-- Batman Arkham City (DX9/DX11)
-- Bioshock (DX9/DX10)
*-- Bioshock 2 (DX9/DX10)*
-- Blades of Time
-- BLUR
*--  Brothers in Arms - Highway to Hell (have issues with out of position  shadows during cut scenes when non 16:9 resolution is used)
-- Bulletstorm*
-- James Bond 007 - Blood Stone
-- Call of Duty 2
-- Call of Duty: BlackOps
-- Colin McRae DiRT
-- Darksiders
-- Darksiders II
-- Dead Space
-- Dead Space 2
*-- Devil May Cry 4*
-- Diablo III
-- DiRT 2 (DX9/DX11 - only works with AA 0x)
*-- Dishonored
-- Dragon Age II (DX11)
-- F.3.A.R. (DX11)*
-- F.E.A.R.
-- Formula One 2012 (DX11)
-- FIFA 2012
-- FIFA 2013
-- Grand Theft Auto IV
*-- Hard Reset*
-- Ice Age 4
*-- Mass Effect 3*
-- Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
-- Need for Speed Most Wanted (DX10)
-- Of Orcs and Men
-- Racedriver GRID
-- rFactor
-- S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl
-- Sonic Adventure 2
-- Sonic Generations
-- Street Fighter IV
*-- Street Fighter X Tekken*
-- The Amazing Spider-Man
*-- The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*
-- Tomb Raider Anniversary
-- Tomb Raider Underworld
-- Trine

*minimale Systemvoraussetzung*
- Microsoft Windows Vista SP1 (Windows XP is not supported)
- Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
- Microsoft DirectX Runtime June 2010 or newer
- ATI Radeon HD 4000 series graphics card or newer

*optimale Systemvoraussetzung*
- Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 2, Windows 7 or 8 (x86/x64)
- Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5

Hier der Link http://www.radeonpro.info/en-US/Downloads/Preview.aspx!


----------



## Atomtoaster (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich musste erstmal Google bemühen was das ist. 

Changelog Copy&Paste ohne eigene Meinung oder Angabe worum es sich überhaupt handelt..

Entweder bin ich total der Hinterwäldler oder man muss das nicht kennen..


----------



## Locuza (21. Dezember 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal Google bemühen was das ist.
> 
> Changelog Copy&Paste ohne eigene Meinung oder Angabe worum es sich überhaupt handelt..
> 
> Entweder bin ich total der Hinterwäldler oder man muss das nicht kennen..


 Das Programm entwickelt sich seit "kurzem" sehr stark als Gegenpart von Nvidia Inspector. 

Das Ding bringt Fähigkeiten mit, die AMD in ihrem Treiber gar nicht anbietet.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

Ein Link wäre aber schön gewesen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (21. Dezember 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Das Programm entwickelt sich seit "kurzem" sehr stark als Gegenpart von Nvidia Inspector.
> 
> Das Ding bringt Fähigkeiten mit, die AMD in ihrem Treiber gar nicht anbietet.


 

Dachte ich mir dann auch, aber das dieses Tool ne eigene News verdient hat und jeder anscheinend von alleine wissen sollte was das ist 
und was es macht ist mir etwas Schleierhaft.

Ich verfasse dann jetzt auch User-News und poste Changelogs.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt mecker nicht lange rum, lad's dir runter und nutze es. Deine GraKa wirds dir danken.


----------



## CSOger (21. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Tool...die PCGH hat das Teil aber auch schon beworben.
RadeonPro: neue Version mit neuen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie SSAO für Radeon-Karten


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Dezember 2012)

WoooW

Zwar kann der NVIDIA Inspector schon recht viel aber SMAA und HABO kann er leider nicht.
Und die Spiele wo NV AO anbiete naja sind auch weniger.


----------



## Netboy (21. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein Link zum guru3d Forum und dem Thread von japamd RadeonPro BETA (Automating 3D Settings) - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Z3Rlot (21. Dezember 2012)

verklickt


----------



## Z3Rlot (21. Dezember 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir dann auch, aber das dieses Tool ne eigene News verdient hat und jeder anscheinend von alleine wissen sollte was das ist
> und was es macht ist mir etwas Schleierhaft.
> 
> Ich verfasse dann jetzt auch User-News und poste Changelogs.



Hättest du die Pcgh Zeitung gelesen sowie die Pcgh-DVD(Anleitung) gesehen hättest du es auch gewust


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Dezember 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Und die Spiele wo NV AO anbiete naja sind auch weniger.


 
Echt? Ich dachte das geht da "immer"?

Ich hab jedenfalls gespendet an japamd. AMD braucht eindeutig so engagierte "Hobby"entwickler, um im Bereich der absoluten Grafikenthusiasten seinen Ruf aufzupolieren, und um das Image der Marke Radeon insgesamt aufzupolieren... denn bald macht AMD wohl nur noch damit Gewinn


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Spiele müssen schon AO anbieten - sonst passiert da auch mit einer NV-Karte nichts.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Spiele müssen schon AO anbieten - sonst passiert da auch mit einer NV-Karte nichts.


 
Äh nee, also so stimmt das sicher nicht.


----------



## Norkzlam (21. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiß kann man im NV-Treiber für einige Spiele die eigentlich kein AO bieten ( z.B. Skyrim ) AO erzwingen.


----------



## Atma (21. Dezember 2012)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man im NV-Treiber für einige Spiele die eigentlich kein AO bieten ( z.B. Skyrim ) AO erzwingen.


Genau so ist es. SSAO geht bei nVidia immer.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

Guggst du >hier<. 
Einstellen kannst du natürlich im Inspector, was du willst. Nur muss das Spiel sich nicht unbedingt dafür interessieren.
Wenn ein Spiel nicht als tauglich aufgeführt ist, gibt es auch nix, außer in ganz wenigen Einzelfällen (die mir aber noch nicht untergekommen sind). Ob sich was tut, kann man im Allgemeinen sehen - auch an der Framerate.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Dezember 2012)

So, gerade getestet, mal hier ein schöner Vergleich, in welchem die Lichtstimmung im direkten Nebeneinander etwas dunkler akzentuiert ist. Wie üblich Nuancen, macht aber einen guten Eindruck, passt zum Bioshock-Feeling.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angesichts des grausligen Aliasings sollte ich wohl mal wieder die DS-Keule auspacken...oder SMAA testen. Hmmm, ich hab' mit dem Programm noch definitiv viel Spaß.

Edit: Sorry für die großen Bilder; ich hoffe, ich beanspruche eure Leitungen nicht zu sehr. Hier nochmal zwei kleinere Detailausschnitte mit AO, die gut darstellen, was SMAA (unten) bringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt ein feines Tool; Hut ab vor dem Entwickler!


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Guggst du >hier<.
> Einstellen kannst du natürlich im Inspector, was du willst. Nur muss das Spiel sich nicht unbedingt dafür interessieren.
> Wenn ein Spiel nicht als tauglich aufgeführt ist, gibt es auch nix, außer in ganz wenigen Einzelfällen (die mir aber noch nicht untergekommen sind). Ob sich was tut, kann man im Allgemeinen sehen - auch an der Framerate.


 
Ja gut, aber trotzdem muss das Spiel nicht von sich aus AO anbieten, wenn der Inspector bits dafür hat, dann gehts. So hatte ich das auch gemeint.


----------



## Research (22. Dezember 2012)

Ah, welches Tool lieferte den Frame-Limiter von NV bei AMD nach?


----------



## CSOger (22. Dezember 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Ah, welches Tool lieferte den Frame-Limiter von NV bei AMD nach?


Wie jetze?
Dynamic Vsync Control (DVC)und Dynamic Framerate Control (DFC) beide Funktionen in den Radeon Pro Tools.


----------



## beren2707 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ganz genau, DFC nutze ich auch und kann ich nur empfehlen. Damit habe ich in Spielen wie Dead Space oder Bioshock stets 120 FPS und vermeide dafür die nervigen Verzögerungen von Vsync (bes. in Dead Space ist es mit Vsync ja fast unspielbar). Auch in anderen Spielen wie CS:S, die selbst mit SSAA bei >150 FPS vor sich hin rasen, kan man mit einer Begrenzung auf 120 FPS (oder auch weniger, je nach Monitor und Vorlieben) doch noch das eine oder andere Watt sparen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich benutze sogar was noch ausgefalleneres für Deus Ex: Vsync mit 50 FPS ^^
Das geht per "force refresh rate" + Dynamic Vsync. 60 Fps schafft meine Karte nämlich nicht ganz mit ca 2x DS und FXAA (mit DS ist der Filtermatsch erträglich), aber ohne Vsync neigt das Spiel zu entsetzlichem Tearing. Mit erzwungenen 50 Bildern pro Sekunde läufts aber butterweich und ohne Bildrisse. Nett


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Dezember 2012)

Die 7970 wird sich übermorgen freuen.  Danke für die News.


----------



## Research (24. Dezember 2012)

OK, und wie aktiviere ich nur den richtigen Frame-Limiter?


----------



## blaidd (26. Dezember 2012)

Das Tool ist absolut super! Benutze es mittlerweile für jedes Spiel, kann man überall noch was rausholen, Tearing abstellen, ohne rumkopiererei von .dll-Dateien SMAA aktivieren, Texturen für's Downsampling per negativem Texture-LOD schärfen, etc., etc. Das man jetzt auch bei einigen Spielen das wirklich hübsche HBAO verwenden kann, ist eine super Dreingabe... Es funktionieren auch noch einige andere Spiele mit SSAO, Drakensang - Am Fluß der Zeit geht z.B. auch, hab ich mal ausprobiert...

Einmal eingestellt, kann man dann bequem die Profile verwenden, kein ewiges Hin- und Hergestelle im Treibermenu. Desweiteren hat es eine Funktion für Screenshots, die die Bilder auch gleich auf eine vorher festgelegte Auflösung umrechnen kann, z.B. beim DS auf die Normalauflösung... Keine 7MB großen Shots mehr, die ich dann auch noch von Hand in Photoshop runterrechnen muß. Qualitätseinstellung für die JPEG-Kompression gibt's natürlich auch, deutlich besser als z.B. Fraps. Ach ja, Videos aufzeichnen kann man damit auch noch.

Sollte jeder Radeon-Benutzer auf der Platte haben!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Dezember 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japamd*
> _Preview update with minor fixes and new/improved Ambient Occlusion profiles.
> 
> Updates - Download here
> ...


Neuer Build 1.1.1.0 vom 26.12.12. ----> Download und Changelog im Zitat.

Quelle.


----------

